
How IoT Is Impacting the Financial Services Industry - uptown
https://www.finance-monthly.com/2019/10/how-iot-is-impacting-the-financial-services-industry/
======
uptown
"Automotive insurers, for example, have historically relied on indirect
indicators, such as age, address, and creditworthiness of a driver when
setting premiums. Now, data on driver behaviour and the use of a vehicle, such
as how fast the vehicle is driven and how often it is driven at night, are
available."

